# Solved: Windows Livemail - unable to send or receive Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x80



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

This issue suddenly occurred today - quote :

*Unable to send or receive messages for the Yahoo.co.uk (account). The connection to the server has failed.

Server: 'pop.mail.yahoo.com'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x800CCC0E
Protocol: POP3
Port: 110
Secure(SSL): No
Socket Error: 10061*

To be clear - I have NOT changed any mail account or server settings since I started using WIN7 and Livemail almost 4 years ago. I am able to send and receive Yahoo account mail using my iPad and using my WIN7 laptop if I access my mail account via the web.I am only unable to send/receive from laptop when trying to connect to mail server today.

I am using MS Security Essentials as my only Antivirus program and have been for at least 2 years. I do not have any other AV program installed

My outgoing mail (SMTP) server port number is set at 587 (changing to 25 has no effect)
Icoming Mail (POP3) is set at 110
Server Timeout is set at 1 minute
Outgoing mail server is checked as "requires authentication"

EDIT - Servers :
Icoming mail (POP 3) is set as pop.mail.yahoo.com
Outgoing mail (SMTP) is set as smtp.mail.yahoo.uk

These settings have not been changed since originally established and were working perfectly 2 days ago. I had not accessed mail on the laptop, which had been powered off, for 2 days.
Any ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## MCROZ (Jan 1, 2003)

For the benefit of anyone who has a similar problem .... I eventually found this on the Yahoo web site

*Yahoo Mail 
We've recently updated our servers for your safety and now require a secure connection when accessing Yahoo Mail from a mobile device or mail client.

If you're using an unsecured connection, you'll receive a connection-related error. Don't worry, here's how to fix it.*

_*POP server settings 
Want to access Yahoo Mail from an email program like Outlook or Mac Mail? Here's the settings you'll need.

Incoming Mail (POP) Server - Requires SSLSecure Socket Layer
Server: pop.mail.yahoo.com
Port: 995
Requires SSL: Yes
Outgoing Mail (SMTP) Server - Requires TLSTransport Layer Security
Server: smtp.mail.yahoo.com
Port: 465 or 587
Requires SSL: Yes
Requires authentication: Yes
If your POP client doesn't offer TLS, you'll still be able to use SSL.

Login info - Requires authentication

Email address: Your full email address ([email protected])
Password: Your account's password.*_

In my case I simply had to check the SSL box, which automatically set the incoming port to 995. It also set the outgoing to 25, which I reset to 587. Problem solved.

Would have been nice if Yahoo had warned me of the "update" in advance.


----------

